# xanthoma



## MMORITZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi I was wandering what cpt code would we used for removal of xanthoma of an eyelid. Could this be found under lesion removal?
thanks,mary


----------



## juecke (Sep 28, 2010)

Coding the xanthoma/xanthelasma removal comes down to location and size.

If the removal of the tumor involved lid margin, tarsus, and/or palpebral conjunctiva then you are going to use the code 67840.

If it was located just on the skin of the eyelid then it will come down to size.
11440 (lesion diameter 0.5cm or less)
11441 (lesion diameter 0.6 to 1.0 cm)

Hope this helps

John Uecke


----------



## daljure@larkinhospital.com (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you, big help


----------

